# Never thought I'd be a cat owner, but life is funny like that.



## Lobita (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi, everyone! I am a new cat owner.  Our tiny tiger's name is Sheldon, she is around 12-14 weeks old and is a domestic shorthair with tuxedo coat patterning. How my husband and I got Shelly is kind of a funny story...

We are really into dogs, we have been talking about getting a chihuahua or a puggle or something small like that forever, but we weren't really ready to make the big committment yet.
We went out shopping in early July just to get out of the house and stretch our legs. When we got out of the car in the Micro Center parking lot, some guys beckoned us over. We just thought they were going to ask us for directions or something, but when we walked towards them, we saw on the ground was this tiny black and white kitten. Her eyes were comically huge with fear and she was shaking. The guys told us the cat couldn't seem to walk more than a few feet at a time, and they asked us if we knew of any vets offices or shelters they could call.

Well, it was after hours for regular vets and shelters, so my husband called up his mother to get the number for the emergency vet his family takes their dogs to, while I ran inside the store to ask for a box to put the cat in. The guys that alerted us to the cat were satisfied that we were taking care of it, and they excused themselves, leaving their number with my husband so he could update them on the cat's situation.

We got in the car with the hissing, terrified cat and drove off to the emergency vet's office. Right as we got on the road, it started raining... it's amazing how we got there just in time to save her life. I'm so glad she didn't get squished by a car or frozen to the death in the rain. :*(
So, we hand the cat over to the vet for examination and the painful wait started. We were so scared for the cat, and it took so long for them to look at her and get back to us with the results, we were really freaking out. I was imagining it would end up like those animal rescue shows where they'd have to inject water under her skin for quick absorption and keep her on a hot pad and watch her really carefully all night.

Well, we were finally called into the examination room (after seeing some seriously messed up patients come in and out all night, poor babies). Turns out she had a broken leg, but was otherwise healthy. They also thought she was a boy at this point, whoops (which is why she ended up with a boy's name). She was about six weeks old then. This happened on a Sunday night, their small animal specialist was supposed to come in Monday morning, so we took the cat back with us and ran to the 24 hour grocery store to pick up some wet food and a water dish.

We kept her in the bathtub, it seemed the logical place to keep her where she would be safe all night and also where it would be easy to clean up her messes. Poor baby was so scared and in pain, she literally howled all night. We all only really got snatches of sleep that night.

Next morning, we took her in to the looked at by the specialist and the cat was able to go in for surgery immediately. It was a pretty easy operation (but not easy on our wallets, ouch) and we left the cat with them overnight.

In the meantime, we emailed several cat rescues and asked for at least tips on taming this feral kitty... I didn't really want to keep her at all, she was terrified of us and completely wild. Plus in my childhood I had been allergic to cats, and pets are pretty darn expensive, especially all the initial vet vists and immunizations. I also really don't know anything about cats, I've never had one before. Their body language and wants and needs seem foreign to me since I'm so used to dogs.

Well, we picked her up from surgery recovery the next day and we were amazing to see she was relaxed and purring in the box. It was like day and night, suddenly now she wasn't in pain she was acting like a pet instead of a wild animal. It helped that she was on pain meds too, I think. 

Sooo... long story short I completely fell head-over-heels for this cat... she is a nightmare who turned our lives upside-down but I would do anything for her. It still sometimes seems surreal how all this happened. It's really been a learning experience, and it's super stressful at times, but I think little Sheldon is just what we needed in our lives right now. Shelly is doing really well, she has been completely recovered from her injury for a while now and is a completely normal kitten, running and jumping and annoying us by attacking our feet. 

Hoping to learn from other owners on this forum, especially behavioural stuff since I don't have much background in that arena, and her days on the street have given her some unpleasant habits we need to break.

Anyway, hello! Thanks for having me.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome! It's wonderful that, even though you're more of a dog person, you and your husband have made room in your hearts for little Sheldon. There are some extremely knowledgeable people on this forum, and we're always happy to help!


----------



## Lobita (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks! Oh wow, your chimera kitty is stunning!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Lobita, What a wonderful story! It was meant to be! Send us some pictures of Sheldon! Is she the kitty in your avatar?
We will try and help you and Sheldon any way we can!
Thank you for being open to this little girl and saving her life, which you surely did!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Great story, no wonder you fell in love with her. I am a big tuxedo fan, I have four of them. Just look at her! She melts your heart.


----------



## Lobita (Sep 14, 2013)

Absolutely! Here is her shortly after we first got her, and a recent one. 


















She is growing SO fast!! She had some medical issues over Labor Day weekend, so she got weighed at the vet a few times within the same week... I think in just three or four days she gained .2 lbs! :O She loves to tear through the house doing a vocalization we call a "prrt". Crazy little baby!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

A "Prrrrt" sound is a happy kitty sound and also can be used as a greeting! !
Ah, She is adorable! !


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I hate to break it to you, but cats are like potato chips. You can't have just one.  Welcome to being a cat Mom! She's a cutie.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sheldon is an absolutely lovely kitten! I am so glad you open your heart and home to her. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Well, I don't see at all how that little cat could steal someone's heart.

Ok, I'm kidding. She's the cutest little big-eyed tuxedo girl ever.


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

It's so nice of you guys to take her into your home! Amazing people! Be proud of yourselves! 

She is adorable! And I second the potato chips comment!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a cutie. You can see a twinkle in her eye. She looks like a pistol? I love your story. You both have great hearts to help an animal. Wonderful compassion. 

We look forward to hearing about her and you being on CF. Welcome to kittenhood. Buckle your seat belt!


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

What a great story. Sheldon looks like a great cat. You are so lucky to have each other!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, where most of us think that having money for stuff other than cat needs is over rated! Sheldon is a cutie! I agree a Prrrt is a cross between a trill and a meow and is a happy sound or greeting! My Missy does this all the time!! I have a heart for black and whites!!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Lobita said:


> Thanks! Oh wow, your chimera kitty is stunning!


Thank you.  I absolutely love Sheldon's enormous, round kitten eyes! She looks like such a sweetheart!


----------



## Leah00 (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful! I'm a sucker for those tuxedos.


----------

